# Whither BMW Diesels in the USA?



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Have I missed something? I do not recollect seeing much discussion at all on the future of Diesels in the American market.

The E90 335d ends production soon, leaving only the X5d at the dealerships.

The advent of the 4 cyl turbo gas engines starting in 2012 would seem to make the marketing of a 4 cyl Diesel in the US a possible move for the 3er or X1/X3.

Any hints out there that I've missed?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

LMC said:


> Have I missed something? I do not recollect seeing much discussion at all on the future of Diesels in the American market.
> 
> The E90 335d ends production soon, leaving only the X5d at the dealerships.
> 
> ...


Check the E90 and F30 forums. Check the "Chevy Cruze..." thread below. Most speculation (or hoping) is centered around a 320d or 323d, possibly one of the 1-series diesels.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Let's hope that with BMW regretting the removal of the 5er Touring they will consider bringing in the 320d EfficientDynamics Edition Touring.

BMW needs to do more marketing on their Diesels.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I have hopes that the F10 will be offered with a diesel in a couple of years when US and EU emission requirements fall in line :thumbup:


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

d geek said:


> I have hopes that the F10 will be offered with a diesel in a couple of years when US and EU emission requirements fall in line :thumbup:


I've given up on the F10 Diesel.
Besides the F10 has issues with the crappy Goodyear RFT (bubbling) and the poor NAV mapping.

If M-B fit the new 3.0L Diesel (240Hp/445lb-ft torque) in the E350BT that'll be worth considering.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

DC-IT said:


> I've given up on the F10 Diesel.
> Besides the F10 has issues with the crappy Goodyear RFT (bubbling) and the poor NAV mapping.
> 
> If M-B fit the new 3.0L Diesel (240Hp/445lb-ft torque) in the E350BT that'll be worth considering.


After a painful hoping & waiting period, I gave up on the F10 diesel and the crappy Goodyear RFTs too. Instead, I have a 550xi and Michelin Pilot Super Sports. The Nav system works just fine and is a leap ahead of what I had on my Benz's.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

dunderhi said:


> After a painful hoping & waiting period, I gave up on the F10 diesel and the crappy Goodyear RFTs too. Instead, I have a 550xi and Michelin Pilot Super Sports. The Nav system works just fine and is a leap ahead of what I had on my Benz's.


So your NAV is not suffering from routing issues as some reported in the F10 forum?
I've test driven both the F10 550xi + 535xi and like the much upgraded interior and exterior but the FE is not comparable to a Diesel (I cover 65~70,000KM/yr) and here in Toronto Diesel is currently CAD$1.17/litre vs $1.31 RGU or #1.41 Premium).

I do like the F10 NAV which allows you to input the destination by full address rather than City~St~House#.

I just got an 2011 ML350 BlueTec and maybe in 2~3 years time if the F10 Diesel comes or the E350 BT has the new power train I might trade in my 335d.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

*new BMW diesels*

I am visiting my sister in Mt View, CA. I spotted 3 335ds in last 3 days around Las Altos. One was from WA and all of them were silver color. There are so many BMWs in CA. 
Anyways coming to the point my sister wants to buy environment friendly, sporty and high mpg car. She checked out new Lexus CT 200h. Then I took for test drive for Audit A3tdi and BMW 128i MT. She liked 128i but wasnt very happy by mpg figures. Then dealer(Steven Creek BMW) mentioned next yr BMW will introduce diesels in 1, 5, 7 series and X3 in addition to current offerings of 335d and X5d. I was surprised with news. He also mentioned cars offered in US are somewhat governed by dealer votes and diesels have been voted. And new offereings will be 2.0L 4 cyl. I wish what he is saying is turns out to be true.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Interesting to see what the 1er D offerings will be. How about a 1M D?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> I have hopes that the F10 will be offered with a diesel in a couple of years when US and EU emission requirements fall in line :thumbup:


I actually have hope on a few different cars coming because of that. Specifically the Panamera and CLS diesels



DC-IT said:


> I've given up on the F10 Diesel.
> 
> If M-B fit the new 3.0L Diesel (240Hp/445lb-ft torque) in the E350BT that'll be worth considering.


That engine coming in the ML and S is what has made me seriously reconsider even going back to look at the E350. I already felt it was underpowered and would be seriously pissed if I bought an E350 Blutec today and then next year it had something with better power.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have not seen any confirmation from a reliable source about any additional BMW diesels in the US. Rumor mongering from CAs at some dealerships is interesting so maybe there is something going on and I would be interested to read about it. Thanks.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> I have not seen any confirmation from a reliable source about any additional BMW diesels in the US. Rumor mongering from CAs at some dealerships is interesting so maybe there is something going on and I would be interested to read about it. Thanks.


This is the first time I am hearing they get to vote for all models to be sold in US. I am going in service next month I will ask my SA about it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> This is the first time I am hearing they get to vote for all models to be sold in US. I am going in service next month I will ask my SA about it.


I'd imagine it is about perceived demand and ease to make it pass emissions to sell here.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

BMW M550dxT! :wailing:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all, I'm tempting to pull the trigger on E350 BlueTEC soon. MB is offering $4k competitor discount for current BMW owner. I'm trying to find out if that can be combined with Corporate Fleet program.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

5-door 118d please.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> 5-door 118d please.


Although no diesels were mentioned, the Roundel that came today says that the new 5-door 1-series will hit the US 6 months after it's introduced in EU. YMMV and marketers lie, but ...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Hey all, I'm tempting to pull the trigger on E350 BlueTEC soon. MB is offering $4k competitor discount for current BMW owner. I'm trying to find out if that can be combined with Corporate Fleet program.


Try the MB dealer "under construction" there off 59 near the old Summit. I'd imagine they are not doing a ton of business these days with it looking like a construction site due to their remodel.


----------



## SixShotEspress0 (Jan 25, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> 5-door 118d please.


If that makes it it is as good as sold. that is exactly what my wife wants.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Hey all, I'm tempting to pull the trigger on E350 BlueTEC soon. MB is offering $4k competitor discount for current BMW owner. I'm trying to find out if that can be combined with Corporate Fleet program.


I've test driven the E 3 times and still found it not up to the performance level of the D.
But if M-B replace the current power train with the new one they are fitting in the 2012 ML that would be a tempting alternative to the D.

You might get buyer's remorse if the E get the new engine a few months after you bought it!


----------

